# Befragen vs fragen



## Lidi

Hallo Leute,

könnte jemand mir helfen? Was ist der Unterschied zwischen befragen und fragen? Man kann jemanden etwas fragen;Kann man auch jemanden etwas befragen?

danke,

ich wünsche euch eine schöne Woche.

Lidi


----------



## Antartika

Lidi, no sé si te puedo ayudar mucho, pero bueno. Yo diría que "fragen" es simplemente "preguntar" (pregunta-respuesta) y "befragen" hace referencia más al hecho de interrogar (no sé si un alemán al oír "befragen" piensa en hacer varias preguntas, yo diría que sí). 

Lo mejor en este caso es que busques en un monolingüe, suelen ser el mejor recurso para este tipo de dudas.

Un saludo


----------



## EvilWillow

Lidi said:


> Man kann jemanden etwas fragen;Kann man auch jemanden etwas befragen ?


Man kann jemanden befragen (= jemandem Fragen stellen) oder jemanden *zu* seinem / *über* sein Konsumverhalten etc. befragen.


----------



## Berserkk

Antartika said:


> Lidi, no sé si te puedo ayudar mucho, pero bueno. Yo diría que "fragen" es simplemente "preguntar" (pregunta-respuesta) y "befragen" hace referencia más al hecho de interrogar (no sé si un alemán al oír "befragen" piensa en hacer varias preguntas, yo diría que sí).
> 
> Lo mejor en este caso es que busques en un monolingüe, suelen ser el mejor recurso para este tipo de dudas.
> 
> Un saludo


Me parece que es algo así. "fragen" se refiere al simple hecho de preguntar (sin más) ya sea una o varias preguntas. "befragen" podría ser usado para hacer preguntas ya planteadas, un listado. Aunque me decanto mas por la opción de que "befragen" es el hecho de pedir preguntas, solicitar que alguien te pregunte sobre algo.

P.S: ¿Debería hablar alemán?


----------



## Antartika

Tranquilo, Berserkk, en este foro se puede utilizar tanto el alemán como el español. "befragen" seguro que no es pedir que te pregunten, ambas nacen de la misma persona. 

He buscado en el Duden y mira (es poco, es que no estoy suscrita):

*be|fra|gen* <sw. V.; hat>: 1.  a)  Fragen (an jmdn.) richten, (jmdm.) Fragen stellen: jmdn. ...

Y en The free Dictionary:

*be·fra·gen* <*befragst*, *befragte*, *hat befragt*> _(mit OBJ) jmd. befragt jmdn._ 
*1*. hinsichtlich einer bestimmten Sache Fragen an jmdn. richten _Ich habe ihn zu seinen Plänen befragt._
*2*. eine Befragung durchführen _Die Marktforscher befragten Kunden in den Kaufhäusern._
TheFreeDictionary.com Deutsches Wörterbuch. © 2009 Farlex, Inc. and partners.
*be•fra•gen*; _befragte, hat befragt_; _[Vt]_ *jemanden* (*zu etwas*/*über etwas* (_Akk_)) *befragen* jemandem zu einem bestimmten Thema od. über einen bestimmten Vorfall Fragen stellen <einen Experten, einen Zeugen, den Arzt befragen>: _Die Polizei hat ihn zu dem Verkehrsunfall befragt
|| hierzu_ *Be•fra•gung* _die_ 
TheFreeDictionary.com Großwörterbuch Deutsch als Fremdsprache. © 2009 Farlex, Inc. and partners.
*befragen* 
_verb transitive_ *befragen* [bə'fraːgən] _(Note: untrennbar, kein -ge-)_ _(zu einem Thema)_ zu einem bestimmten Thema oder Vorfall Fragen stellen _Zeugen vor Gericht befragen_
_Passanten zu ihren Konsumgewohnheiten befragen_

_noun masculine-feminine_ *Befragte* [bə'fraːktə] (-n; -n) _60 % der Befragten fühlen sich vom Flugzeuglärm belästigt._

_noun feminine_ *Befragung* [bə'fraːgʊŋ] (-; -en) *1* _(von Zeugen usw.)_ 
*2* Umfrage 

Entonces sí que se refiere a hacer varias preguntas (como aparece en lo que he marcado en rojo). Yo me quedaría con esas dos acepciones para tener clara la diferencia entre "fragen" y "befragen".


----------



## chlapec

Yo lo explicaría de esta manera (que viene a ser lo que ya ha dicho _evilwillow_):

*Befragen* se centra sobre la persona preguntada/consultada (o incluso, figuradamente, sobre el elemento consultado, como un diccionario): "Man befragt *jemanden*". De hecho, la frase podría escribirse así de simple. Si se quiere incluir la pregunta realizada, se necesita una preposición: "Man kann jemanden *zu* einer bestimten/*über* eine bestimte Sache *befragen*.

Por su parte, *Fragen* se centra sobre la pregunta: "Man fragt *etwas* (akk)". Es posible además indicar a quien se le pregunta: "Man fragt etwas *jemanden*" pero es la pregunta la que sigue siendo el centro de atención, por ej.: "Ich fragte _ihn_, *ob er mit seinem Freund arbeiten wollte*".
Es interesante hacer notar que en este caso, contrariamente a lo que se esperaría un español, el *acusativo* *rige también para la persona preguntada*: "Ich frage *ihn/sie...* das" (nosotros diríamos "*le* (CI) pregunté..."


----------



## kunvla

chlapec said:


> Es interesante hacer notar que en este caso, contrariamente a lo que se esperaría un español, el *acusativo* *rige también para la persona preguntada*: "Ich frage *ihn/sie* (*.**..*) das (*...*)" (O sea: Ich frage ihn/sie das (...))(nosotros diríamos "*le* (CI) pregunté..."


----------

